# ID please



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

here it is


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

1 more


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

sorry for pic quality, i couldnt get any better ones


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

very nice


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

You know what it is .....??? Its a Ruby Red Spilo!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I lightened the photo using a photo program. Its not S. spilopleura or "ruby red spilo". The fish appears to be either S. rhombeus or S. sanchezi. Not clear enough for positive ID on which of these 2 it is.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Would a S. sanchezi have more red in the eyes?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Both species have "red" in the eyes, with S. rhombeus being very dark red with maturity. This fish appears young (about 5 in.).


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

its about 3" SL.... i am sure its a sanchezi, but im no expert... im going with sanchezi for now


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Well, no matter what it is, its a nice fish.







Let us know if you want another shot at ID when the fish grows out more. If its S. rhombeus, it'll lose that red around the cheek as it gets older. With S. sanchezi, it'll deepen more around the throat. 3" SL put its at about 4 1/2 " TL.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

thanx for the comment, got it from (ActivePulse) just to let everybody know, he has more, and when he starts to ship u can get 1...

lol i dont want it to be S. Rhombeus, it will grow too big for me keeping it. only have a 55g for life... will have to sell if its rhombeus...


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

sell when it outgrows a 55g that is


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My suggestion is look at the photo of the "ruby red" spilo at the OPEFE site under S. spilopleura. Your fish doesn't appear anything like it. S. spilopleura are the most appearing like Pygocentrus sp. And your fish looks too rhomboid.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

arent sanchezi rhomboid?

one of the pics at OPEFE of the sanchezi looks just like a mature version of this


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Krueger Posted on Aug 27 2004, 07:01 PM
> arent sanchezi rhomboid?
> 
> one of the pics at OPEFE of the sanchezi looks just like a mature version of this


They are to lessor extent than S. rhombeus. Sanchezi would actually fit more with a compressus fish, though it is not in the group yet.

I think what is throwing you off is the common name "ruby red spilo" that has no value in determining what a species is. Only the description and sci name has value. You can call your fish any common name you want, doesn't make it a specific species based on that alone.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

i didnt say it was a ruby red spilo, but those pics arent very good, and i know what small rhoms look like, and they dont look like this, this isnt as rhomboid as the pics may show it as, at least not as rhomboid as a rhom


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

im not the ecpert, and i looked more closely, it is a bit rhomboid....

well, i will be able to tell when it gets a bit bigger, thats all i need to know... thanx


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Krueger Posted on Aug 27 2004, 09:52 PM
> im not the ecpert, and i looked more closely, it is a bit rhomboid....
> 
> *well, i will be able to tell when it gets a bit bigger, thats all i need to know... thanx*


Well then, you don't need my expertise here......good luck.


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

thanx for the inputs tho... i appreciate it, i will post pics when its a bit bigger


----------

